# I got my rear calipers completely apart!!!!!



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

girling #36
take the piston out by unscrewing it 
get the dustboot off
remove the snap ring at the bottom holding in the threaded shaft
thread the piston back on about 1 turn.
use 2 tiny flatblade screwdrivers to pull up the piston
(there is a spring in the nut assembly in the piston to let you lift up on the piston) 
get 2 good sized screwdrivers under the piston
pry the sucka up till it pops
take the piston and shaft out
take the tylenol caplet sized pin out of the hole
remove the e-brake shaft
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm putting a grease fitting on the bottom of the e-brake lever casting as part of the rebuild
girling#38
take the piston out by unscrewing
remove the old dust boot
remove clip at the bottom of the caliper
remove the spring housing, spring and washer from the threaded shaft
thread the piston back in to the caliper all the way
use 2 flatblade screwdrivers and pry up the piston using the dust boot groove untill the threaded shaft pops
take the tylenol shaped pin out and pull out the ebrake lever

This info is not free. I buggard one of my girling #38 pistons taking em apart and need a good piston. if you have an extra caliper and are willing to let me have the piston (free/cheap) let me know
got the piston http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks machschnelGTI!



_Modified by weeblebiker at 5:35 PM 1-28-2006_


----------



## clyde (Aug 31, 1999)

*Re: I got my rear calipers completely apart!!!!! (weeblebiker)*

How can the various rear calipers be identified?


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: I got my rear calipers completely apart!!!!! (weeblebiker)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iae21 (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: I got my rear calipers completely apart!!!!! (weeblebiker)*

I have a rear caliper complete if you want....$75 shipped.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: I got my rear calipers completely apart!!!!! (iae21)*

naw. way past that little project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I just bumped it so the report to mod icon would re-appear to get the info into the faq http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: I got my rear calipers completely apart!!!!! (weeblebiker)*

ive stopped rebuilding the old style calipers some years ago... got pix to go with ur post, and part numbers for the seal on the e-brake lever and the internal O-ring that needs replaced - its usually the failed seal that causes the caliper to go bad.
So now i just run the VR caliper or the aluminum NB ones...


----------

